# Ball python breeding advise



## Tiny Halford (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all, I am trying to successfully breed my ball pythons for the first time but need a little advice. I have 2 females 1 of which is around 27 years old and weighs in over 2500 grams and my other 4 years old weighing 1400 grams. I have seen both of them lock for over 14 hours but only with 1 of my 3 males. my 2 males that haven't breed are over 1500 grams and 4 years old. Do I introduce the males that haven't locked back in again or do I just keep using the same male but giving him 3 days rest in between? I am also unsure about knowing when or if they have been success full and the female starts to produce follicles. How can you tell ? And how long after seeing them lock does it take? After locking ,my younger female has been staying down the cool end of the viv and from some sources say that this is a good sign,it has only been a day since she was locked . she also looked a bit kinked down the rear 1/3 of her body . Is this a positive sign?

Any help will be much appreciated 

Harry


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

It all depends on what you are wanting to breed or are your males all the same morph wise (including normal) If the males are the same you can swap them around if you want but there is no need to do this 3 days in 3 days out stuff. We cant tell you whats happening with your snakes( we could guess) you need to know what you are looking for. Have you read the Markus Jayne ball python breeding guide? If not its a good solid step by step guide.


----------



## Tiny Halford (Jan 16, 2010)

I have read through the Markus Jayne ball python guide along with other sources. All my males are normals so if I swap them round how many days should I leave the female without a male in?

Thanks 
Harry


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

you only need to breed your female once every 3 or 4 weeks, any more than that is a waste of time imo.


----------

